# Biete diverse Gebrauchtteile



## afk (27 März 2007)

Wir haben unsere Ecken leergeräumt, und einiges an Altbeständen aussortiert:


PG 710 (externes Netzteil ist defekt, PG kann so nicht getestet werden)

PG 730 (DOS)

_Siemens TK 858 + Penril DataLink 19.2k (S5 Fernwartung über Modem, Endgeräte für beide Seiten vorhanden)_ Is schon wech :-D 
Lauer TSN 101 [EDIT]Natürlich mit TSN 100 [/EDIT] 

S5 CPU 928 Zentralbaugruppe, S5-135U/155U (6ES5 928-3UA12) Hebel vom Reset-Schalter abgebrochen !

S5 Digitaleingabe 32 Eingänge DC 24V (6ES5 430-4UA12) inkl. Frontstecker mit Schraubanschl.

S5 Digitaleingabe 32 Eingänge DC 24V (6ES5 432-4UA12) inkl. Frontstecker mit Schraubanschl.

S5 Digitalausgabe 32 Ausgänge DC 24V (6ES5 451-4UA13) inkl. Frontstecker mit Schraubanschl.

S5 Kompaktgerät S5-95U (6ES5 928-3UA12) inkl. Frontstecker und 3 Busmodulen (6ES5 700-8MA11)

2 * S5 Digitaleingabe 8 Eingänge DC 24V (6ES5 431-8MA11)

2 * S5 Digitalein-/ausgabe 16E/16A DC 24V (6ES5 4382-8MA13)

S5 IP 267 Positionierbaugruppe (6ES5 267-8MA11)

H1 Buskoppler (6GK1100 - 0AJ00) + 2 * H1 Buskabel

4 * S5 Interfacemodule RS485 (6ES5752-0AA43)

S5 Interfacemodul RS232 (6ES5752-0AA23)

S5 ROM Speichermodule, lange Bauform:
1 * EPROM 8KB (6ES5 375-0LA15)
2 * EPROM 8KB (6ES5 375-1LA15)
2 * EPROM 16KB (6ES5 375-1LA21)
1 * EPROM 32KB (6ES5 375-0LA41)
2 * EEPROM 8KB (6ES5 375-0LC31)
2 * EEPROM 8KB (6ES5 375-0LC31)
1 * EEPROM 16KB (6ES5 375-0LC41)
2 * EPROM 128KB (6ES5 373-0AA81)

S5 ROM Speichermodule, kurze Bauform:
1 * EPROM 8KB (6ES5 375-8LA11)
1 * FLASH EPROM 8KB (6ES5 375-8LA12)
2 * EPROM 32KB (6ES5 376-1AA21)
2 * EPROM 64KB (6ES5 376-1AA31)

S5 RAM-Speichermodule, 128KB, lange Bauform (6ES5 377-0AB41)

S5 RAM-Speichermodule, 16KB, kurze Bauform (6ES5 377-0AA11)

4 * S5 Messbereichsmodul für Analogeingaben, .05/.5V (6ES5 498-1AA11)

S5 Messbereichsmodul für Analogeingaben, 10V (6ES5 498-1AA31)

S5 Messbereichsmodul für Analogeingaben, 4..20mA (6ES5 498-1AA71)

Diverse Kabel S5 (je 1 * 6ES5725-7CF00, 6ES5725-7CC50 und PG-UNI-Kabel Verlängerung 50m)

Ist ein privater Verkauf, die Teile sollen vor der Verschrottung gerettet werden, also keine Rechnung, Gewährleistung usw.

Bei den Teilen handelt es sich um eingelagerte Altbestände, zum Großteil gebraucht. Eigentlich sollten die Teile alle funktionieren (abgesehen von dem Netzteil), kann ich aber nicht garantieren, da alles ungetestet ist !

Bei Interesse kann ich die Teile auch zum Forumstreffen mitbringen. Was danach nicht weg ist, wird bei Ebay vertickt ...

Der Erlös wird bei uns "gemeinnützig" verwendet (wir machen für unsere Abteilung ein Grillfest ), also seid trotzdem schön großzügig ...  


Gruß Axel


----------



## Markus (27 März 2007)

Siemens TK 858 + Penril DataLink 19.2k (S5 Fernwartung über Modem, Endgeräte für beide Seiten vorhanden)

^^^^^^^^^haben will^^^^^^^^^^


wenn du den anderen s5 kram bis zum teffen nicht losbringst, dann kannste das zeug gerne mitbringen - vielleicht kann ich noch was bauchen...

was ist ein:
Lauer TSN 101 ???


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 März 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> was ist ein:
> Lauer TSN 101 ???



Hallo,

http://www.lauer-vipa.psoft.at/Lauer/produkte/tsn/tsn.htm

ein gelabeltes PI-Telelink.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## afk (27 März 2007)

Markus schrieb:


> Siemens TK 858 + Penril DataLink 19.2k (S5 Fernwartung über Modem, Endgeräte für beide Seiten vorhanden)
> 
> ^^^^^^^^^haben will^^^^^^^^^^


OK, schick doch mal Deine Preisvorstellung per PN.



Markus schrieb:


> wenn du den anderen s5 kram bis zum teffen nicht losbringst, dann kannste das zeug gerne mitbringen - vielleicht kann ich noch was bauchen...


Mach ich.



Markus schrieb:


> was ist ein:
> Lauer TSN 101 ???


Ein Fernwartungsmodul (Teleservice Network) für S5 via Telefonleitung von Lauer. (Ich sehe gerade, Deltalogic war schneller ...)


Gruß Axel


----------



## Kleissler (24 April 2007)

*DI 32 Karte*

Hallo ist die S5 Digitaleingabe 32 Eingänge DC 24V (6ES5 432-4UA12) inkl. Frontstecker mit Schraubanschl.
noch zu haben.

Bitte Angebot


----------



## afk (29 April 2007)

Kleissler schrieb:


> Hallo ist die S5 Digitaleingabe 32 Eingänge DC 24V (6ES5 432-4UA12) inkl. Frontstecker mit Schraubanschl.
> noch zu haben.


Muß ich erst klären, war gerade 2 Wochen in Indien und mache jetzt erst ein verlängertes Wochenende. Ab dem 2. Mai bin ich wieder in der Firma, dann weiß ich mehr.


Gruß Axel

PS: Zum Forumstreffen werde ich auf jeden Fall alles mitbringen, was noch vorhanden ist.


----------



## BodyKra (9 Juni 2007)

Hallo hast du ein bild von dem PG´s?

mfg Bodykra


----------



## afk (12 Juni 2007)

BodyKra schrieb:


> Hallo hast du ein bild von dem PG´s?


Mußte erst welche knipsen ...





Gruß Axel


----------



## BodyKra (12 Juni 2007)

Hallo was soll es denn kosten und was für Zubehör ist dabei(Software,Kabel,etc)?

MfG BodyKra


----------



## afk (12 Juni 2007)

BodyKra schrieb:


> Hallo was soll es denn kosten und was für Zubehör ist dabei(Software,Kabel,etc)?
> 
> MfG BodyKra


Du hast PN.

Gruß Axel


----------



## Z-mann (22 Oktober 2008)

*Eeprom 6es5 375-0lc41*

Hallo unbekannterweise,

habe mir mit einer S5 95 U eine Modellbahnsteuerung aufgebaut und suche, da mein EEProm 6ES5 375-OLC11 nun nicht mehr ausreicht einen größeren EEPROM zB. ....OLC41 zum Freundschaftspreis, da es nicht gewerblich verwendet wird. Habe leider keine Möglichkeit EPROMS zu "brennen", den EEPROM kann ich aber bekannterweise im AG beschreiben. (Copy-Funktion) Gibt es da hier irgendwie eine Möglichkeit ?    

Mit freundlichen Grüßen Axel Z.


----------



## Rudi (27 Oktober 2008)

*Eeprom*



Z-mann schrieb:


> Hallo unbekannterweise,
> 
> habe mir mit einer S5 95 U eine Modellbahnsteuerung aufgebaut und suche, da mein EEProm 6ES5 375-OLC11 nun nicht mehr ausreicht einen größeren EEPROM zB. ....OLC41 zum Freundschaftspreis, da es nicht gewerblich verwendet wird. Habe leider keine Möglichkeit EPROMS zu "brennen", den EEPROM kann ich aber bekannterweise im AG beschreiben. (Copy-Funktion) Gibt es da hier irgendwie eine Möglichkeit ?
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen Axel Z.



Was verstehst Du unter Freundschaftspreis. Bitte mal eine Summe nennen.


----------

